# Visa Applicants from 9th Oct 2015 Draw gather here for application process



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Congratulations to the people who got invitation in this round, I am trying to lodge the application on my own, therefore would like to share experience with people invited in the same round. 

This way we can track the process along with the allocation of CO based on the submission date for the visa and the GRANT !!

Awaiting people to join in so we can create a group of people helping each other !!

Cheers !!


----------



## jadu87 (Aug 23, 2015)

Cheers! Count me in Majician! 

I've got invited and I'm in process of submitting VISA.


----------



## parveeng (Apr 3, 2015)

I have also got invitation to apply for 189 visa. You can count me in. EOI submitted on 23 Sep 2015 with 65 points.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2015)

Count me in... preparing to lodge Visa...


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

Thanks Guys and welcome, I did not began to fill it up, what do you get when you click the button in skillselect? 

For me I will be submitting my application in the end of month because I need my CO in Jan for some reason


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jadu87 (Aug 23, 2015)

Once you click on Apply Visa, you will be redirected to ImmiAccount and you have to fill 17 page form, which will be about you and your dependents, your employment history, Education details. After fill all the details, you will get Submit Now button and on on Submitting you have to make the payment and then you will be able to upload all documents.



Majician said:


> Thanks Guys and welcome, I did not began to fill it up, what do you get when you click the button in skillselect?
> 
> For me I will be submitting my application in the end of month because I need my CO in Jan for some reason
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2015)

Guys I have a question here..

While accessing my documents from ACS I submitted reference letter from a company where i worked in XXX. I got that reference letter in March 2015. After submitting all my docs to ACS I got a +ve result. 

Now the problem is when i talked to my colleague in XX, he told me that the HR manager has changed. I knew the CO can contact my previous company so I thought to get a new letter from that company. When i got the updated letter. there was some change in dates. 

*PREVIOUS LETTER*

This is to certify that Mr. XXX was an employee of XXX
from December 10th, 2006 until December 7th, 2008.


*LATEST LETTER*

This is to certify that Mr. XXX was an employee of XXX,
from December 10th, 2006 until December 31st, 2008.

Both these letters have dates of before the ACS result and ACS has accessed "DEC 08" as relevant.

I will be uploading the new letter because of the new HR.

I dont think DIBP will check the documents submitted to ACS, If they call my company, thats no problem.

it should not be a problem , Right?


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

I believe you should play safe, atleast that is what I plan to do, how come the dates have changed, can you provide your previous letter to HR and ask for amendment? 
Same thing happened to someone I know, unfortunately his HR got a call from DIBP and the guy in the HR ruined it all by uttering non sense without knowing the facts and the case has been on hold since then.

Try to sort out things and send only one document for the whole process just to be safe and avoid any mishap


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2015)

Well the information in my company is "31st december", the previous letter date was a typo. 
My company is asking me to discard the previous letter. But ACS has a copy of that which i think is not a big problem as DIBP will be contacting company HR for verification and not ACS.
Company has the correct date , I will also remind HR of expecting such call and confirming.
Right?


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

Yes but does your assessment outcome indicated 9th?

I hope this won't be an issue , since the difference is mere 21 days.

Have you started filling up the application? Once you click the link in your Skill Select, can you save the details and pay later I mean after few days or is it a one shot game?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

jadu87 said:


> Once you click on Apply Visa, you will be redirected to ImmiAccount and you have to fill 17 page form, which will be about you and your dependents, your employment history, Education details. After fill all the details, you will get Submit Now button and on on Submitting you have to make the payment and then you will be able to upload all documents.


Thanks mate, I just saw your message, have you already applied?


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2015)

My acs assesment says till december 2008. No day mentioned.


----------



## racy846 (Sep 2, 2015)

*Quick query regarding Police Clearance*

Hi Can any one help me out !

I have received the invite for visa on 9th Oct.

I have stayed in UK from 01Sep'13 to 30th Aug'14. Do i need to get a police clearance from UK as this is period is less than 12 months ?

Can anyone please throw a light on this ?

I applied for 233512, and had submitted my EOI on 7th Sep with 65 Points


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

racy846 said:


> Hi Can any one help me out !
> 
> I have received the invite for visa on 9th Oct.
> 
> ...


Hi racy,

Congrats and welcome on board, I believe its technically one day less than 12 months but I am not sure about it, is it a problem to arrange one? 

There are very slim charges that you might be asked one, but I think they won't ask for it, it's not an year !!


----------



## racy846 (Sep 2, 2015)

Majician said:


> Hi racy,
> 
> Congrats and welcome on board, I believe its technically one day less than 12 months but I am not sure about it, is it a problem to arrange one?
> 
> There are very slim charges that you might be asked one, but I think they won't ask for it, it's not an year !!


Hey Majician,

Thanks for your response.

Its not a problem to arrange it, but it will take time to arrange it as currently I am back in India. 
Technically its less than a year so i was thinking if i dont need it then it would save around INR 16k as I am applying with my wife


----------



## kamikaze87 (Aug 31, 2015)

Cheers! Count me in plz.

I have a question. How can I get a police clearance from Australia ? Please help.

Thanks.


----------



## kito101 (May 15, 2015)

Hi guys.. Congrats and good luck on next steps!
Count me in for sure


----------



## kito101 (May 15, 2015)

Sorry guys... Extremely late question, but how do you set your signature here? :s


----------



## jadu87 (Aug 23, 2015)

Majician said:


> Thanks mate, I just saw your message, have you already applied?


I have not applied, but I have filled everything and waiting on a document. 

Regarding payment, you can full everything and Save the application. Once you feel the application is completed you can make a payment.

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## jadu87 (Aug 23, 2015)

racy846 said:


> Hi Can any one help me out !
> 
> I have received the invite for visa on 9th Oct.
> 
> ...


I think it's better to arrange a PCC, CO might ask. 

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## jadu87 (Aug 23, 2015)

kamikaze87 said:


> Cheers! Count me in plz.
> 
> I have a question. How can I get a police clearance from Australia ? Please help.
> 
> Thanks.


You need to apply online at below address

https://afpnationalpolicechecks.converga.com.au


Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## kamikaze87 (Aug 31, 2015)

Thank you very much.

I filled the 17 pages form and preparing for payment. How can I do the health examination ? As I know they will provide a HAP ID right ? I have not seen this ID when filling my application :confused2:




jadu87 said:


> You need to apply online at below address
> 
> https://afpnationalpolicechecks.converga.com.au
> 
> ...


----------



## Rhino12 (Aug 18, 2015)

I would also like to join in here. Invted 02.10.15 on a 190visa. I have not yet submitted, applied for PCC last week. I think you only get the HPA ID once you have submitted your application.

Tell me when doing medicals does anyone know what can impact a negative outcome?


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2015)

I am preparing documents to lodge visa. Will be doing it by end of october. I think the medical n pcc tab will be visible after lodging visa?


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2015)

Rhino12 said:


> I would also like to join in here. Invted 02.10.15 on a 190visa. I have not yet submitted, applied for PCC last week. I think you only get the HPA ID once you have submitted your application.
> 
> Tell me when doing medicals does anyone know what can impact a negative outcome?


I think it depends on what the negativity is. Minor problems should not create hurdle i think.


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

Hi Guys,

So far we have the following applicants:

jadu87 261313 65 Points
parveeng 263111 65 Points
Narshah 263111 65 Points
racy846 233512 65 Points
kamikaze87 233211 65 Points
kito101
Rhino12

kito101 and Rhino12, can you guys fill in the details?

have anyone submitted the application? I plan to submit by the end of month.


----------



## kito101 (May 15, 2015)

Hi Majician,

263312 here with 65 points.
I've filled the application and lodged visa already. For the medical HAP ID question, you only get that after lodging for yourself and dependants.


----------



## ahmad_azab (Apr 26, 2015)

*Completion letter for my PhD*

Congratulations for all who got invited in this round, including me 

I have an inquiry please. Can I apply my PhD completion letter from the university as the certificates will not be issued before December due to ceremony.

Thanks!


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

HI,

I am facing a problem, when I click on the link apply visa on my skillselect login, it open a webpage for my immi account, what is the username and password?? Is it not the same as of my skillselect login?


----------



## sferns (Jan 27, 2015)

kito101 said:


> Sorry guys... Extremely late question, but how do you set your signature here? :s


Click on your user name -> go to User CP -> Go to edit signature


----------



## sferns (Jan 27, 2015)

I have lodged Visa and paid fees on 9th itself. Document upload in progress. You get HAP ID to apply for medicals while uploading docs (after paying the visa fees).


----------



## sferns (Jan 27, 2015)

ahmad_azab said:


> Congratulations for all who got invited in this round, including me
> 
> I have an inquiry please. Can I apply my PhD completion letter from the university as the certificates will not be issued before December due to ceremony.
> 
> Thanks!


This should be fine. You can add a cover letter in addition to the letter from the university explaining your situation to them.


----------



## kito101 (May 15, 2015)

Majician said:


> HI,
> 
> I am facing a problem, when I click on the link apply visa on my skillselect login, it open a webpage for my immi account, what is the username and password?? Is it not the same as of my skillselect login?


Hi, you have to create a new username and password.. There's an option that will ask you if you want to make your email address your username.. I find that simpler.. Good luck!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

Hi fellows,

While preparing my application, I am quizzical about one question, can anyone suggest what to do?

In the following question:
Other names / spellings

Is this applicant currently, or have they ever been known by any other names?

Problem is as follows:

My given name is "xy" and family name is "z" in passport and birth certificate, however all my educational certifcates bears my name as "a x y", where "a" is no where to be found in any of my identity documents, usually names in my family starts with this "a" but unfortunately or mistakenly it was not made my official name but in School, then College and then University.

I was very much worried about it when I submitted my case to EA for assessment, however they didn't get bothered about it, though during assessment they had page full of additional queries but they never mentioned this issue.

Now in the question pasted above, should I say yes "a" was my name since this name is because of the culture/tradition and make an affidavit about it or just leave it blank? because when I clicked the link to add it, it was asking about the reason for name change, which infact never happened !

I hope this is not an extra ordinary case and is usual for most of us, however any help would be really appreciated.

Thanks !!


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

Another question fellows,

In the employment history, how is it possible to mention that the last job I did is actually my current job. because the database is asking for an end date, and there is no option to mention that it is the current job.

Please advise. (more queries coming up !)


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

Guys,

One more 

Previous countries of residence

Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?

Is this the detail about travelling like the one in Form 80 or just if they used to live in another country other than the current country of residence?


----------



## hazizk (Jan 23, 2014)

kito101 said:


> Hi Majician,
> 
> 263312 here with 65 points.
> I've filled the application and lodged visa already. For the medical HAP ID question, you only get that after lodging for yourself and dependants.


Hola Amigos

233311 here with 65 point. Got invite on 9th October. Hoping to put in my application by the end of this month.

I've read somewhere that you can actually get a HAP ID before lodging the 189 application, by starting 'My Health Declaration' application through immi account. Can anybody please confirm that?

I am hoping to get all the paperwork sorted before sending in the 189 application and the fee.

Thanks


----------



## kamikaze87 (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi all,

I lodge my visa application today, paid the feed and focus on document uploading. I saw a button about Health details but have not pushed it. Still have not seen the HAP ID.

Hope that I can see it tomorrow after a busy week.

Best of luck to our groups.

Have a nice weekend guys.


----------



## Kirkoven (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi Majician,

233512 here with 65 points.
Invited on 9th October round.
I've filled the application and lodged visa already.
All docs uploaded except of medicals.
Will do medicals end of October


----------



## Kirkoven (Sep 7, 2015)

Guys,

Please enter your details on the Excel in the below link.

This file has been receiving applicants details for over a year and it is very nice to keep track on the applications' updates, grants...

<https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1FbZvlgMTC54aMv2LVhtcQuBXMfUkIpydWuZAAFHf8-Y/edit#gid=1024841965>


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

Hi guys,

can anyone help me with the queries???


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

Kirkoven said:


> Hi Majician,
> 
> 233512 here with 65 points.
> Invited on 9th October round.
> ...


Welcome and Congrats !!! have you started filling up the 17 pages of application?


----------



## Kirkoven (Sep 7, 2015)

Majician said:


> Welcome and Congrats !!! have you started filling up the 17 pages of application?


Majician, yes I've done that.
Actually, You cannot upload any documents before filling the 17 pages application and paying the fees.


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

Kirkoven said:


> Majician, yes I've done that.
> Actually, You cannot upload any documents before filling the 17 pages application and paying the fees.


Great ! I have 3 queries related to those 17 pages, I have already posted in this thread, can you help me with them?

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## kito101 (May 15, 2015)

Majician said:


> Another question fellows,
> 
> In the employment history, how is it possible to mention that the last job I did is actually my current job. because the database is asking for an end date, and there is no option to mention that it is the current job.
> 
> Please advise. (more queries coming up !)


Hi,
I actually faced the same issue. No option to keep last job duration open ended, i.e.: till current. But I've decided to end it as per the assessment outcome I got. For example my assessment was positive till July, so I entered the end date as July..


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

kito101 said:


> Hi,
> I actually faced the same issue. No option to keep last job duration open ended, i.e.: till current. But I've decided to end it as per the assessment outcome I got. For example my assessment was positive till July, so I entered the end date as July..


Thanks kito101, what about other two queries, can you shed some light on them please?

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## kito101 (May 15, 2015)

Majician said:


> Guys,
> 
> One more
> 
> ...


Hi Majician,
I myself have lived before on my homeland country before moving. Haven't filled Form 80 yet though, heard it's a pain.. On my case, the usual country of residence is where I reside now. I guess the other country of residence, which is my homeland, will be clarified on Form 80.. Not sure if I should fill and upload anyways or not, but I've heard it's faster to just upload just in case.. So CO won't ask for it and get back to you after a while..


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

kito101 said:


> Hi Majician,
> I myself have lived before on my homeland country before moving. Haven't filled Form 80 yet though, heard it's a pain.. On my case, the usual country of residence is where I reside now. I guess the other country of residence, which is my homeland, will be clarified on Form 80.. Not sure if I should fill and upload anyways or not, but I've heard it's faster to just upload just in case.. So CO won't ask for it and get back to you after a while..


Hi kito101,

What I mean to ask is, is it the complete details for each and every leisure trip abroad or the detailed once only for where you spent your life? 

For example, I lived 23 years in my homeland and then since 7 years I am abroad, during these two periods I have made several leisure trips to other countries, all this needs to be filled or just where I actually lived? I pursued this query as 23 years only which was my permanent address back home, no other details, rest of the travel history is mentioned in Form 80


----------



## parveeng (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi,

I have discussed few options with immigration team. You only need to give details for countries where you lived more than 1 year. For Australia you need to give each details even for 6 months period. I have travelled to USA, UK, Canada but fortunately all are less than 1 year duration. 

I have put last end in employment section as the date of filling the form and planning to put a latest pay slip from the employer. I don't think it is an issue whether u filled ACS date or today's date.


----------



## kamikaze87 (Aug 31, 2015)

Hey guys,

I am in document uploading progress now. I have to upload evidence of living in Australia regional area in the past but I do not know which row I should choose to attach these documents. Is it "Travel" line ? Please advise.

Thanks.


----------



## Kirkoven (Sep 7, 2015)

Majician said:


> Another question fellows,
> 
> In the employment history, how is it possible to mention that the last job I did is actually my current job. because the database is asking for an end date, and there is no option to mention that it is the current job.
> 
> Please advise. (more queries coming up !)


Magician, for me I put the end date as the date i filled and signed the application.
I think it is straightforward like this that it is your current job.


----------



## Kirkoven (Sep 7, 2015)

Majician said:


> Guys,
> 
> One more
> 
> ...


Magician, I am from Lebanon and I have been living in the UAE for more than 10 years. In form 80, i included each and every trip. in fact I had to use 2 pages of "additional information" to do this.
I wanted to be on the safe side.


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

Kirkoven said:


> Magician, I am from Lebanon and I have been living in the UAE for more than 10 years. In form 80, i included each and every trip. in fact I had to use 2 pages of "additional information" to do this.
> I wanted to be on the safe side.


Hi kirkoven,

I have done the same for Form 80, I am asking about the question on those 17 pages before submitting application


----------



## Kirkoven (Sep 7, 2015)

Majician said:


> Hi kirkoven,
> 
> I have done the same for Form 80, I am asking about the question on those 17 pages before submitting application


Actually, I was also a bit confused by this.
I just indicated by residence address in UAE. I was not sure what to put here as well.


----------



## bhattacharyamit (Oct 18, 2015)

*Need help for Australia Visa process*

Hi All
I need help to get Australia Visa process .How we can apply and what is the process . If any one can send me information that will great .I am from india and having IT exp more than 10 years .Looking for some job in Australia as IT software engineer or IT consultant .


Thanks 
Amit Bhattacharya


----------



## ikisst21 (Sep 12, 2015)

Count me in, logged on 14.Oct.2015 - 65 points - Software Engineer - onshore.


----------



## SURYA123 (Aug 17, 2015)

bhattacharyamit said:


> Hi All
> I need help to get Australia Visa process .How we can apply and what is the process . If any one can send me information that will great .I am from india and having IT exp more than 10 years .Looking for some job in Australia as IT software engineer or IT consultant .
> 
> 
> ...


Start with:

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist


----------



## Aly0021 (Jul 2, 2015)

Hi everybody, I am new in this forum. I Lodged my visa yesterday, paid it's fees and uploaded documents as well. I have a query regarding form 80. From where to get the form 80 and how to upload it. Can anybody please help


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

Aly0021 said:


> Hi everybody, I am new in this forum. I Lodged my visa yesterday, paid it's fees and uploaded documents as well. I have a query regarding form 80. From where to get the form 80 and how to upload it. Can anybody please help


Search Form 80 on google !!


----------



## Aly0021 (Jul 2, 2015)

Thanks mate for your quick reply


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

Aly0021 said:


> Thanks mate for your quick reply


Welcome ! And best of luck


----------



## Aly0021 (Jul 2, 2015)

Hi, does anyone know any medical centres in Hyderabad? I heard about Vijaya diagnostics at Himayatnagar.


----------



## Kirkoven (Sep 7, 2015)

It seems that our batch are slow.

Very few have submitted their applications as per the Excel tracking file and this thread is almost dead.

Come on guys.


----------



## Rhino12 (Aug 18, 2015)

Majician said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> So far we have the following applicants:
> 
> ...



I submitted 25/10...submitted most docs and then waiting.....


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

Kirkoven said:


> It seems that our batch are slow.
> 
> Very few have submitted their applications as per the Excel tracking file and this thread is almost dead.
> 
> Come on guys.


You are right, we need to be active and share our status to support each other


----------



## jadu87 (Aug 23, 2015)

Hi guys.. Im just waiting for my Indian PCC, only pending document.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## vinzy (Mar 1, 2015)

hi guys and gals....count me in as well.....glad to have found u all  we all shall sing together till the end of it....see each other through this waiting period


----------



## vinzy (Mar 1, 2015)

the only doc pending from my side is statutory declaration from my senior....despite the fact am not claiming any points for my work exp....just want to cover all bases...


----------



## Kirkoven (Sep 7, 2015)

vinzy said:


> the only doc pending from my side is statutory declaration from my senior....despite the fact am not claiming any points for my work exp....just want to cover all bases...


Vinzy, please list your entry in the Excel tracking file.
This is the only way to have a consolidated source of information for future applicants and be able to follow up on the progress.


----------



## fkiddy12 (Jun 6, 2013)

Submitted my application on 26/10/2015, going for medicals on 31/10/2015


----------



## vinzy (Mar 1, 2015)

Done uploading my details on the spreadsheet


----------



## jadu87 (Aug 23, 2015)

My Indian PCC was dispatched!

What's going on with October applicants? looks like very few..


----------



## kito101 (May 15, 2015)

Hi all,

I uploaded almost everything including Form 80.. I have a couple of questions;
1. Do I need to upload a PCC if I'm in a country for less than a year? 9 month as of now..
2. Are there any additional forms to upload I may be unaware of? My understanding is that Form 80 is a precautionary step to avoid time wasted if CO asks for it later..

Cheers and good luck all!


----------



## jadu87 (Aug 23, 2015)

kito101 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I uploaded almost everything including Form 80.. I have a couple of questions;
> 1. Do I need to upload a PCC if I'm in a country for less than a year? 9 month as of now..
> ...


Form 1221 and Resume (Yourself and if applicable for your Spouse). These are not mandatory but if you are looking for direct grant!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## ali19 (Jun 10, 2015)

Hi everyone,
I got an invite in October and preparing to lodge my visa. Does anyone here know what forms will we need to submit?? I know there is form 80, 26, 1221, 160, statutory declarations ?? Is there anything that i am missing or have mentioned wrong????
Also, do we need to submit colour scanned documents or certified true copies??

Thanks


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7 (Oct 28, 2015)

ali19 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I got an invite in October and preparing to lodge my visa. Does anyone here know what forms will we need to submit?? I know there is form 80, 26, 1221, 160, statutory declarations ?? Is there anything that i am missing or have mentioned wrong????
> Also, do we need to submit colour scanned documents or certified true copies??
> 
> Thanks


When did U apply for EOI dude?!
N on what Code?! How many points?!


----------



## ice_cool (Jun 9, 2015)

ali19 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I got an invite in October and preparing to lodge my visa. Does anyone here know what forms will we need to submit?? I know there is form 80, 26, 1221, 160, statutory declarations ?? Is there anything that i am missing or have mentioned wrong????
> Also, do we need to submit colour scanned documents or certified true copies??
> 
> Thanks


Form26 and 160 are for medicals as far as I remember. You need not to upload these forms. Even do not upload form 80 and 1221 because in every case it is not required.
Just upload all the proofs for which you have claimed points. Example, 
Education credentials, english language proof, ref letters, pay slip, police certificates (you can upload immediately) and identification docs.

I never uploaded form80 and 1221 neither I filled it. I always avoided giving extra information which was not asked but it depends on person to person.


----------



## jadu87 (Aug 23, 2015)

ali19 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I got an invite in October and preparing to lodge my visa. Does anyone here know what forms will we need to submit?? I know there is form 80, 26, 1221, 160, statutory declarations ?? Is there anything that i am missing or have mentioned wrong????
> Also, do we need to submit colour scanned documents or certified true copies??
> 
> Thanks


Generally Form 80 and 1221 will be requested if needed by CO.

Nowadays, CO's are requesting it for every applicant. So to avoid those extra time for the grant to arrive, I would suggest you to upload Form 80 and 1221.

Regarding documents, I have uploaded certified copies of my passport, education documents and ACS documents. All other documents like Joining letters, Bank statements, Payslips were all computer generated so uploaded them as is.


----------



## Tpfp (Oct 1, 2015)

Hello Friends,
Count me in.
Got Invite on 09-Oct for 189 Visa. 65 Points and ANZSCO Code 233513.
Paid the fees and started uploading the documents.
PCC applied for India and eagerly waiting.

I have a question though, I have total 14 years of experience but claiming only 10 years as i don't have employment certificate from my first employer. Actually the company closed.
In Form 80, i have mentioned this employment but my worry is if CO asks for proof. I haven't uploaded the Form 80 yet and request some feedback from team here.

All the best to all of us.

Cheers.


----------



## Tpfp (Oct 1, 2015)

jadu87 said:


> Generally Form 80 and 1221 will be requested if needed by CO.
> 
> Nowadays, CO's are requesting it for every applicant. So to avoid those extra time for the grant to arrive, I would suggest you to upload Form 80 and 1221.
> 
> Regarding documents, I have uploaded certified copies of my passport, education documents and ACS documents. All other documents like Joining letters, Bank statements, Payslips were all computer generated so uploaded them as is.


Hi jadu87,
I didnt see much difference between Form 80 and Form 1221. Are these both required for uploading?

Regards.


----------



## jadu87 (Aug 23, 2015)

Tpfp said:


> Hi jadu87,
> I didnt see much difference between Form 80 and Form 1221. Are these both required for uploading?
> 
> Regards.


Yes, both are almost same. 1221 is required when you have travel history. COs nowadays ask it even if you don't have.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

Guys quick question:

Do I have exactly 60 days for application submission or do I need to acknowldge something before?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Majician said:


> Guys quick question: Do I have exactly 60 days for application submission or do I need to acknowldge something before?


60 days mate.


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> 60 days mate.


Thanks bro, one more thing, once I submit my application and fees, how long can I keep uploading documents? Is it until the CO arrives or there is specific time?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Majician said:


> Thanks bro, one more thing, once I submit my application and fees, how long can I keep uploading documents? Is it until the CO arrives or there is specific time?


Well, in theory Until a CO gets assigned, but i would try to upload quicker, as i have seen cases, when application was approved within 30 days, without notification that a CO has been assigned. So i assume co started working on application well before he approved it. This is relevant if you aiming for a direct grant.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jadu87 said:


> Yes, both are almost same. 1221 is required when you have travel history. COs nowadays ask it even if you don't have. Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


I just went through the form 1221 - where does travel history is questioned there? Form 80 asks about travel history.


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Well, in theory Until a CO gets assigned, but i would try to upload quicker, as i have seen cases, when application was approved within 30 days, without notification that a CO has been assigned. So i assume co started working on application well before he approved it. This is relevant if you aiming for a direct grant.


Unfortunately I can't hope for it, I need CO's request to get PCC


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Majician said:


> Unfortunately I can't hope for it, I need CO's request to get PCC


 Then upload the most important docs, invite, skills assessment, English tests, passports, birth certs. If claiming employment - then employment docs. Also,you can do medicals now. Form 80 will be asked for sure, so you cal also do it, and 1221...


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

I am planning to pay my fees mid Nov, reason being my family is away and will be back after 2 months, and I don't want CO to be allocated before the family arrives, since PCC requires finger prints in their facility.
Have you paid fees?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Majician said:


> I am planning to pay my fees mid Nov, reason being my family is away and will be back after 2 months, and I don't want CO to be allocated before the family arrives, since PCC requires finger prints in their facility. Have you paid fees?


Yep i did mate, i have collected all docs in august- September, as i had to get PCCs from 4 countries.. One of which Is the US, so i requested it in June...  and received in September )))


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Yep i did mate, i have collected all docs in august- September, as i had to get PCCs from 4 countries.. One of which Is the US, so i requested it in June...  and received in September )))


Great congrats, any idea how long is it taking for CO allocation these days?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Majician said:


> Great congrats, any idea how long is it taking for CO allocation these days?


It depends and varies, as i said anything from 3-4 weeks to 6-8 weeks, average being between 4-6 weeks.


----------



## Sha75 (Oct 15, 2015)

I have lodged visa and uploading docs ..i have also compeleted form 80 and 122 for me n my wife... i have my medical appointment tomorrow. So i will be left only with pcc ksa to upload. I am hoping for a direct grant.

just one question, do i need to upload both the pcc(pakistan n ksa) together or seperatly?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sha75 said:


> I have lodged visa and uploading docs ..i have also compeleted form 80 and 122 for me n my wife... i have my medical appointment tomorrow. So i will be left only with pcc ksa to upload. I am hoping for a direct grant. just one question, do i need to upload both the pcc(pakistan n ksa) together or seperatly?


 You can do them separately.

Guys please add you cases to the tracker, so we keep track of applications. Good luck.


----------



## kito101 (May 15, 2015)

Hi guys, question, is it true that if you are granted visa that you are only allowed entry to Australia within a year of your PCC issue date?
I ask as I did my PCC from home country since Jan and then left to S.Africa till date..


----------



## HeliosUK (Oct 27, 2015)

*Access Granted *

Hi guys, 

I applied for a 189 visa, submitted on the 9th October just a few hours after receiving the invitation, and uploaded everything ASAP.

Just got the formal grant through now - so from 9th October until 3rd November.... they're obviously catching up on the work so I'd guess that you're up shortly too


----------



## vinzy (Mar 1, 2015)

HeliosUK said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I applied for a 189 visa, submitted on the 9th October just a few hours after receiving the invitation, and uploaded everything ASAP.
> 
> Just got the formal grant through now - so from 9th October until 3rd November.... they're obviously catching up on the work so I'd guess that you're up shortly too


Wow u got a grant in less than a month?? that's amazing!!! could you please tell the occupation code? and congrats


----------



## jadu87 (Aug 23, 2015)

HeliosUK said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I applied for a 189 visa, submitted on the 9th October just a few hours after receiving the invitation, and uploaded everything ASAP.
> 
> Just got the formal grant through now - so from 9th October until 3rd November.... they're obviously catching up on the work so I'd guess that you're up shortly too


Congrats.. That was very quick!


----------



## HeliosUK (Oct 27, 2015)

Yeah totally unexpected in that time! Literally 5 weeks to the day from posting the EOI until the Grant came through.

Details are...

Visa Class Skilled Independent (Permanent) (class SI)
Visa Subclass Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)
Nominated Occupation - ICT Business Analyst
Australian New Zealand Standard - 261111

EOI Submission - 29th September
Date of Visa Application 09 October 2015
Visa Grant Date 03 November 2015

I had 65 points I think
Didn't need to do this Form 80 thing I've seen either

Best of luck guys


----------



## jadu87 (Aug 23, 2015)

Even i got the grant!! I think we being Onshore the grants were quick!!


----------



## ikisst21 (Sep 12, 2015)

Congrats!!! I'm also waiting, my application was submitted on 14th.Oct :juggle:


----------



## jadu87 (Aug 23, 2015)

ikisst21 said:


> Congrats!!! I'm also waiting, my application was submitted on 14th.Oct :juggle:


ikisst21, Grant is around the corner! May be check tomorrow and it will in your Inbox!


----------



## starmoon (Sep 7, 2015)

Hello Everyone

I am also in same like you people.
ACS : +Ve for System Analyst
IELTS: Each 7, Overall 7.5
EOI submitted for Victoria State: 65 points
State Sponsorship and EOI submiited: 3-Sep-2015
SS and EOI Positive: 1-Oct-2015
Visa Lodge: 12-Oct-2015
Medical: 16-Oct-2015
Mine PCC/My wife: 2-Nov-2015
CO allocation: ?
Visa Grant: ?


----------



## starmoon (Sep 7, 2015)

starmoon said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> I am also in same like you people.
> ACS : +Ve for System Analyst
> ...


----------



## Kirkoven (Sep 7, 2015)

Congratz to @jadu87 and @HeliosUK

That was really quick and awesome.

It really gave us all a big boost of hope.

If you don't mind, i indicated your details in the below Excel tracker sheet.

We need more green color for October applicants


----------



## kito101 (May 15, 2015)

Hi all,

I've been requested additional info and specifically to fill form 1399...
Anyone heard of it before? Why is it needed?
I anyways filled and uploaded but never heard of it before.. Hope it's nothing serious :s


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

Guys why don't we create our own excel for the people who got invitation on 9th October, so we know where do we stand??


----------



## Kirkoven (Sep 7, 2015)

Majician said:


> Guys why don't we create our own excel for the people who got invitation on 9th October, so we know where do we stand??


Please do


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

Kirkoven said:


> Please do


Thanks Kirkoven, I don't know how to create one !! Can you help 😊


----------



## jadu87 (Aug 23, 2015)

Kirkoven said:


> Congratz to @jadu87 and @HeliosUK
> 
> That was really quick and awesome.
> 
> ...


Thanks Kirkoven.. 

Yes, should not be a problem and thanks for marking as green.. October applicants can expect faster grants!! 

Sent from OnePlus One!!


----------



## ikisst21 (Sep 12, 2015)

jadu87 said:


> ikisst21, Grant is around the corner! May be check tomorrow and it will in your Inbox!


Finally, CO has been allocated to my case today and asked for my wife functional English evidence or paying VAC2 - 4885 AUD- yes, I know  

Seems they're speeding up application process. Do you guys know how long will they issue the grant after VAC2 payment cleared?


----------



## starmoon (Sep 7, 2015)

ikisst21 said:


> Congrats!!! I'm also waiting, my application was submitted on 14th.Oct :juggle:


Hey ikisst21,

Congratulations first of all for the CO.

Now i think all the member from this group will get their reply from the visa office...
Hope positively.


----------



## Kirkoven (Sep 7, 2015)

Majician said:


> Thanks Kirkoven, I don't know how to create one !! Can you help 😊


Same for me Magician.

Hope a Software engineer applicant can help with this.


----------



## starmoon (Sep 7, 2015)

Majician said:


> Guys why don't we create our own excel for the people who got invitation on 9th October, so we know where do we stand??


Yes you are right...


----------



## ikisst21 (Sep 12, 2015)

Kirkoven said:


> Same for me Magician.
> 
> Hope a Software engineer applicant can help with this.


Hehe, are you implying me? :eyebrows: Just kidding. 

You can go to this sheet https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...tcQuBXMfUkIpydWuZAAFHf8-Y/edit#gid=1024841965 and you can see all the green rows are actually granted, pretty easy to track.


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

ikisst21 said:


> Finally, CO has been allocated to my case today and asked for my wife functional English evidence or paying VAC2 - 4885 AUD- yes, I know
> 
> Seems they're speeding up application process. Do you guys know how long will they issue the grant after VAC2 payment cleared?


Congrats ! My wife's IELTS is 13 months old, whereas I read on the website that it should not be older than 1 year, any idea if they're going to ask for another test??


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

ikisst21 said:


> Hehe, are you implying me? :eyebrows: Just kidding.
> 
> You can go to this sheet https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...tcQuBXMfUkIpydWuZAAFHf8-Y/edit#gid=1024841965 and you can see all the green rows are actually granted, pretty easy to track.


We need a new doc separate from this confusing over crowded sheet ! Help us to vreate an entirely new sheet and space 😊


----------



## jadu87 (Aug 23, 2015)

ikisst21 said:


> Finally, CO has been allocated to my case today and asked for my wife functional English evidence or paying VAC2 - 4885 AUD- yes, I know
> 
> Seems they're speeding up application process. Do you guys know how long will they issue the grant after VAC2 payment cleared?


By looking at the way they are processing October applications, i think it should not take more than a week


----------



## Kirkoven (Sep 7, 2015)

I think that after the longest delay in invitation rounds came the smallest batch of applications (maximum 1,000 instead of 2,300) so that the rate of reviewing and clearing was more than doubled for us. Which is great.

I just hope that I receive some information regarding my case. Nothing till date, no emails or notifications from CO. Just "Application received".

This wait is truly challenging.


----------



## kito101 (May 15, 2015)

Kirkoven said:


> I think that after the longest delay in invitation rounds came the smallest batch of applications (maximum 1,000 instead of 2,300) so that the rate of reviewing and clearing was more than doubled for us. Which is great.
> 
> I just hope that I receive some information regarding my case. Nothing till date, no emails or notifications from CO. Just "Application received".
> 
> This wait is truly challenging.


Better the wait than being asked to fill a form no one ever heard of :confused2:


----------



## TJB (Nov 4, 2015)

Hey Guys,

Can you please help me clear a nagging doubt which has been bothering me.
I received invitation to lodge my visa application on 9th Oct and I submitted my application on the 30th. I have now uploaded all docs except Form 80. 

My spouse and I were in the US for about a year. (~19 March 2013 - 22 March 2014). After returning to India, I applied for US - PCC which I received on 30th June 2014. Post March 22nd 2014, I have never travelled back to the US. I have therefore uploaded the existing PCC.

As the validity of a PCC is for a year, is there a possibility that the CO may request for a fresh PCC irrespective of us having not entered US post March last year? There would be no change in the entry records. 
My understanding is PCC is valid for a year for the current country of residence. 
Any help/guidance would be much appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## vinzy (Mar 1, 2015)

got my grant today folks


----------



## jadu87 (Aug 23, 2015)

vinzy said:


> got my grant today folks


Great! Congrats vinzy! Guess we both had same timelines!! 

Sent from OnePlus One!!


----------



## ikisst21 (Sep 12, 2015)

vinzy said:


> got my grant today folks


Great and congrats!!! I'm awaiting VAC2 invoice and hopefully it will get the grant next week :juggle:


----------



## vinzy (Mar 1, 2015)

ikisst21 said:


> Great and congrats!!! I'm awaiting VAC2 invoice and hopefully it will get the grant next week :juggle:


Thanks a lot....I shall pray for all of your grants  hope we all get through sooner than later  all the best buddies 

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirkoven (Sep 7, 2015)

Kirkoven said:


> I think that after the longest delay in invitation rounds came the smallest batch of applications (maximum 1,000 instead of 2,300) so that the rate of reviewing and clearing was more than doubled for us. Which is great.
> 
> I just hope that I receive some information regarding my case. Nothing till date, no emails or notifications from CO. Just "Application received".
> 
> This wait is truly challenging.



So within hours of writing this post, i got an email confirming that a CO has been assigned. She only asked about a new copy of my wife's birth certificate as she was not able to open the original one; probably the pdf file got corrupted during uploading.

I should have wished a direct grant, yesterday, and not only a contact or information.

Please let me have the grant email tomorrow...


----------



## ikisst21 (Sep 12, 2015)

Kirkoven said:


> So within hours of writing this post, i got an email confirming that a CO has been assigned. She only asked about a new copy of my wife's birth certificate as she was not able to open the original one; probably the pdf file got corrupted during uploading.
> 
> I should have wished a direct grant, yesterday, and not only a contact or information.
> 
> Please let me have the grant email tomorrow...


Sounds the grant is around the corner mate. I'm awaiting VAC2 invoice. I replied CO's email the day before yesterday and yet receive the invoice.


----------



## starmoon (Sep 7, 2015)

vinzy said:


> got my grant today folks


Hey Congratulations first...
You have lodged your visa on 10th and I have on 12th lets see.....
Be Positive: :amen:


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

Congrats


----------



## HPv87 (Jul 11, 2013)

Hey guys, 
I'd like to join this bandwagon too! 
Nominated for ANZSCO code 233914 with 65 points applying for subclass 189.
I submitted my application on 12 October. Case officer, Karen (Position Number 60000866) from GSM Adelaide was assigned to my application on 2 November. I was requested to upload form 80 and copy of receipt from my medical examination. All documents were uploaded on 9 November.

Playing the waiting game now but out of curiosity, anybody else with the same case officer? 

Cheers!


----------



## Sha75 (Oct 15, 2015)

I have lodged visa subclass 190 .. I am hoping for a direct grant .. but dont have PCC of kuwait yet.. when do you guys think CO will be allocated? I lodged visa on 30 Oct...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sha75 said:


> I have lodged visa subclass 190 .. I am hoping for a direct grant .. but dont have PCC of kuwait yet.. when do you guys think CO will be allocated? I lodged visa on 30 Oct...


In About 4-8 weeks.


----------



## HPv87 (Jul 11, 2013)

Sha75 said:


> I have lodged visa subclass 190 .. I am hoping for a direct grant .. but dont have PCC of kuwait yet.. when do you guys think CO will be allocated? I lodged visa on 30 Oct...


I had a CO contact me in about 18 days! 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## fkiddy12 (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi Folks,

Got a direct grant!!

Timelines in signature.


----------



## jadu87 (Aug 23, 2015)

fkiddy12 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Got a direct grant!!
> 
> Timelines in signature.


Congrats mate! That's fast grant! You from Offshore?


----------



## fkiddy12 (Jun 6, 2013)

jadu87 said:


> Congrats mate! That's fast grant! You from Offshore?


Yeah, from India.


----------



## ikisst21 (Sep 12, 2015)

fkiddy12 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Got a direct grant!!
> 
> Timelines in signature.


Congrats mate. That's crazily fast, only 2 weeks


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

Hey Congrats mate !!!


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

Anybody from 9th Oct draw who hasn't submitted Application yet?


----------



## Rhino12 (Aug 18, 2015)

Wow Congratulations!


----------



## HPv87 (Jul 11, 2013)

I have a question - I was contacted directly by the case officer through email asking me for the form 80 and a copy of the receipt from my medical exam. So I submitted both directly to her instead of uploading it to the ImmiAccoint. So at the moment, the "Request Complete" button is still active. Should I press it or wait for the case officer to revert? 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## kito101 (May 15, 2015)

Hi HPv87,
I'd advise you to upload at immi account as well to be on the safe side.. See below quote from the additional info request email..

"ImmiAccount is the best way to provide documents and update your information. You do not need to advise us if you have attached documents to ImmiAccount."


----------



## HPv87 (Jul 11, 2013)

kito101 said:


> Hi HPv87,
> I'd advise you to upload at immi account as well to be on the safe side.. See below quote from the additional info request email..
> 
> "ImmiAccount is the best way to provide documents and update your information. You do not need to advise us if you have attached documents to ImmiAccount."


Thanks, chief!


----------



## kito101 (May 15, 2015)

Hi guys,
Firstly congrats to all the direct grants there! 
Secondly, anyone around being asked for additional information and received reply/grant?
I provided additional info since 3rd Nov, but no response. When should I expect any movement?
Thanks!


----------



## Anitha33 (Jul 24, 2015)

HPv87 said:


> I have a question - I was contacted directly by the case officer through email asking me for the form 80 and a copy of the receipt from my medical exam. So I submitted both directly to her instead of uploading it to the ImmiAccoint. So at the moment, the "Request Complete" button is still active. Should I press it or wait for the case officer to revert?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Hi,
Have you completed your medicals ? am wondering why would they need a receipt to be uploaded.


Regards,Ani


----------



## HPv87 (Jul 11, 2013)

Anitha33 said:


> Hi,
> Have you completed your medicals ? am wondering why would they need a receipt to be uploaded.
> 
> 
> Regards,Ani


Hey, 
Yes, I had completed my medicals before the CO got in touch with me so i sent her the receipt. Not sure why she asked for it considering the clinic had already uploaded the results. 

Cheers, 
HP

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Anitha33 (Jul 24, 2015)

HPv87 said:


> Hey,
> Yes, I had completed my medicals before the CO got in touch with me so i sent her the receipt. Not sure why she asked for it considering the clinic had already uploaded the results.
> 
> Cheers,
> ...


That's interesting... Anyway, thanks for the info.

Regards,Ani


----------



## Kirkoven (Sep 7, 2015)

kito101 said:


> Hi guys,
> Firstly congrats to all the direct grants there!
> Secondly, anyone around being asked for additional information and received reply/grant?
> I provided additional info since 3rd Nov, but no response. When should I expect any movement?
> Thanks!


As per the tracker, none of the October invitees have been granted VISA after CO contact, including myself :confused2:

All who who got a grant till date, have got a direct grant...


----------



## ikisst21 (Sep 12, 2015)

Me as well, CO contacted on 4.Nov, nothing back from them!!!


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

My immigration consultant is taking very long time to submit my application. Received Invitation on 9th Yet to start anything.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Kirkoven said:


> As per the tracker, none of the October invitees have been granted VISA after CO contact, including myself :confused2: All who who got a grant till date, have got a direct grant...


After CO request wait 4-6 weeks.


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

Guys I have submitted my application today, generated HAP ID and will finish medixal in coming week, any idea how long is it taking for CO allocation these days?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Majician said:


> Guys I have submitted my application today, generated HAP ID and will finish medixal in coming week, any idea how long is it taking for CO allocation these days?


 4-6 weeks.


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> 4-6 weeks.


Thanks, Guys I have a question, once I submit my application, finish my medicals and upload all the docs and the CO is allocated and asks for some information, is it that all what he wants to ask he will ask at once or he might keep on asking things each time whatever he wants? I mean once he asks something and I provide details he can always have questions out of it, but isnit possible that he ask for something which he never asked the first time? Something entirely different?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Majician said:


> Thanks, Guys I have a question, once I submit my application, finish my medicals and upload all the docs and the CO is allocated and asks for some information, is it that all what he wants to ask he will ask at once or he might keep on asking things each time whatever he wants? I mean once he asks something and I provide details he can always have questions out of it, but isnit possible that he ask for something which he never asked the first time? Something entirely different?


Normally, CO would ask only once all the required docs, however, occasionally CO will change - and another CO might request other info. It is not often, but it happens.  

Good luck. Please add you case to the tracker.


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Normally, CO would ask only once all the required docs, however, occasionally CO will change - and another CO might request other info. It is not often, but it happens.
> 
> Good luck. Please add you case to the tracker.


Thanks bro, surely I will, the URL is blocked here and I find it hard to edit the excel from Cellphone, I will try some alternate method


----------



## kito101 (May 15, 2015)

Hi guys,
Just updated the online tracker.. A bit confused which one is the most updated? The shared google drive excel sheet or the one on the MyImmigration tracker?.. I've done the latter anyways..
Waiting game has begun and I can't get clarity on when to expect a response from Adelaide team (even from tracker as pretty random..).
Waiting is really stressful at my end, as I'm with a pregnant lady and a nearing expiry PCC which may affect entry date if granted.. :juggle:
All the best!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kito101 said:


> Hi guys,
> Just updated the online tracker.. A bit confused which one is the most updated? The shared google drive excel sheet or the one on the MyImmigration tracker?.. I've done the latter anyways..
> Waiting game has begun and I can't get clarity on when to expect a response from Adelaide team (even from tracker as pretty random..).
> Waiting is really stressful at my end, as I'm with a pregnant lady and a nearing expiry PCC which may affect entry date if granted.. :juggle:
> All the best!


Well, it would usually take 4-8 weeks to process your application after CO contact. However, as you said it varies, most people - shall i say 80% get their grant within 40-70 days.


----------



## parveeng (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi guys,

I have finally submitted my application today after long time wait. I am unable to see HAP ID or other document upload links.


----------



## parveeng (Apr 3, 2015)

*ACS and PTE Result*

Hi Guys,

Can somebody confirm while attaching documents Do I need to attach ACS result and PTE result and that too attested from Justice of Peace.


----------



## amebadha (Oct 15, 2014)

parveeng said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have finally submitted my application today after long time wait. I am unable to see HAP ID or other document upload links.


You will be able to see your medical requirements only after you click Health Assessment, then they will give you your HAP ID. Then you have to book an appointment with their panel physician nearest to you using your HAP ID.

Documents can be uploaded after you pay the visa fees. Please click the link 'Attach Documents' under each applicant to upload document for that applicant.

Hope this Helps


----------



## jadu87 (Aug 23, 2015)

parveeng said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can somebody confirm while attaching documents Do I need to attach ACS result and PTE result and that too attested from Justice of Peace.


It's not necessary to get these attested. You can upload them as is.

Sent from OnePlus One!!


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Any progress with people in this thread??
Anyone got CO allocation recently?


----------



## kito101 (May 15, 2015)

Very quiet huh.. 
Anyone got any expectations or know which month COs are processing??


----------



## pratzy (Dec 4, 2015)

*Visa lodged*

Lodged my 189 visa on the 23rd October.
CO contact on 9th November - Requesting additional docs for both me and my spouse
Additional documents submitted on 1st December
Awaiting Grant :fingerscrossed:


----------



## HPv87 (Jul 11, 2013)

Hello guys,
Received my grant early yesterday and I wanted to share my timeline with all of you. The anticipation and anxiety while waiting for the grant is insane so I pray that those who are waiting have the strength and patience while doing so! :juggle:

16/08/2014 - IELTS | L=8.0, R=9.0, W=7.5, S=8.5 

12/05/2015 - Submission of CDR to Engineers Australia

27/06/2015 - IELTS | L=8.0, R=8.0, W=7.5

19/08/2015 - Nominated as Engineering Technologist | ANZSCO 233914 

23/08/2015 - EOI submitted for visa 190 with 60 points

29/08/2015 - IELTS | L=9.0, R=7.5, W-8.5, S=8.5 

03/10/2015 - PTE Academic | L=90, R=90, W=90, S=90

04/10/2015 - EOI resubmitted for visa 190 with 70 points 

04/10/2015 - EOI submitted for visa 189 with 65 points

09/10/2015 - Invitation received to apply for visa 189

13/10/2015 - Visa application submitted

31/10/2015 - Medical Test

02/11/2015 - Case officer assigned. Requested form 80 and proof of medical test

13/11/2015 - Submitted form 80 and receipt of medical test 

09/12/2015 - Received grant for visa 189

16/10/2016 - IED


----------



## kito101 (May 15, 2015)

Congrats HPv87! It's great to have the silence broken by good news on the group 
Which office by the way? Brisbane or Adelaide?
Crossing fingers and hoping same for all the rest very soon! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## HPv87 (Jul 11, 2013)

kito101 said:


> Congrats HPv87! It's great to have the silence broken by good news on the group
> Which office by the way? Brisbane or Adelaide?
> Crossing fingers and hoping same for all the rest very soon! :fingerscrossed:


GSM Adelaide picked up my application. Hope you receive your grant as soon as possible, kito101. All the best!


----------



## parveeng (Apr 3, 2015)

*189 PR Application progress*

23 Sep 2015 --- EOI submission with 65 points
09 Oct 2015 --- Invitation received
23 Nov 2015 --- Visa application submitted
30 Nov 2015 --- Case officer allocated, requested medicals and PCC
11 Dec 2015 --- Medicals done (unfortunately children medicals postponed because of pediatrics nurse absent)

Other documents in progress, will update once done. Please note that they haven't asked any form 80 from me.


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

pratzy said:


> Lodged my 189 visa on the 23rd October.
> CO contact on 9th November - Requesting additional docs for both me and my spouse
> Additional documents submitted on 1st December
> Awaiting Grant :fingerscrossed:


You should be getting your grant very soon, hopefully before next weekend. Good luck


----------



## pratzy (Dec 4, 2015)

*Got my visa grant today*

Hi All, Just got my visa Grant today.

Good luck to all of you waiting for this grant. Key dates for me are below:

Visa lodgement for 189 skilled independent visa: 23rd October
CO Contact for additional docs: 9th November
Documents provided: 1st December
Visa Grant: 4th Jan, 2016


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

pratzy said:


> Hi All, Just got my visa Grant today.
> 
> Good luck to all of you waiting for this grant. Key dates for me are below:
> 
> ...


Congrats.


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

pratzy said:


> Hi All, Just got my visa Grant today.
> 
> Good luck to all of you waiting for this grant. Key dates for me are below:
> 
> ...


Hi Congrats, was there any employment verification?


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

pratzy said:


> Hi All, Just got my visa Grant today.
> 
> Good luck to all of you waiting for this grant. Key dates for me are below:
> 
> ...


Congrats buddy.

Take it as New year Gift and enjoy


----------



## pratzy (Dec 4, 2015)

*Thanks*

Thanks guys.

I am not aware if there was an employment verification that they did internally. Something that i was not too concerned about


----------



## Tpfp (Oct 1, 2015)

pratzy said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> I am not aware if there was an employment verification that they did internally. Something that i was not too concerned about


Congrats Pratzy. All the best.


----------



## harshshah17 (Jan 28, 2016)

HPv87 said:


> Hey guys,
> I'd like to join this bandwagon too!
> Nominated for ANZSCO code 233914 with 65 points applying for subclass 189.
> I submitted my application on 12 October. Case officer, Karen (Position Number 60000866) from GSM Adelaide was assigned to my application on 2 November. I was requested to upload form 80 and copy of receipt from my medical examination. All documents were uploaded on 9 November.
> ...


Hi,

I have same visa officer allocated. Is she good?


----------

